

One man's ObamaCare nightmare - tocomment
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/09/24/one-man-obamacare-nightmare/

======
zedpm
Way too much missing information in that article, unless you have a very clear
agenda and don't want anything to get in the way. Undoubtedly most insurance
premiums are going up this year, just like they've been going up since long
before Obama was even in the Senate. I remember in 2005 or 2006 my insurance
premium went through the roof; I didn't have Obama the punching bag to blame
for it, so I attributed the increase to systemic problems in health care and
insurance in America. Now that ACA provisions are going to effect, suddenly
they're the entire cause of rising premiums.

Now, it's entirely possible that some people's insurance premiums are going up
more than they would otherwise have gone up if the ACA hadn't passed. It's
also likely the case that a different but acceptable plan is available for
less than the new, much higher premium mentioned in this article. My company
switched plans this year because our previous plan's premium took off; the new
plan is nearly identical save for a slightly higher deductible and quite a bit
lower premium.

Further, this family likely qualifies to have some of the cost of their
insurance subsidized under ACA; notice that this propaganda piece notes the
alleged new cost but doesn't mention any offsetting subsidy available. For a
family of 4 with a household income of $55,000, a "silver" plan is available
for around $350/month: about what they were paying before. Interesting that
the fair and balanced Fox journalist didn't do any legwork to see what the
actual cost would be under ACA.

